# Strange vaginal sensation



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm currently 11.5wks pregnant and for the past week have been experiencing a strange feeling in my vagina.  A week earlier I was examined internally as I was bleeding and they diagnosed cervical erosion.  Two days later I started getting shooting pains in my vagina on and off and then a feeling of pressure.  In fact it felt like I had something in there like when you use a tampon.  I was worried about the cervix opening  or infection so I went to my GP who examined me again and said it was nothing to worry about and that it was probably the weight of the uterus on the cervix.
Is it not too early for that?  I'm not getting the shooting pains as much but I am constantly conscious of this weird sensation at the top of my vagina.  Do you know what it could be?  
Thank you
Claudia


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

You may feel more comfortable when your uterus comes out of the pelvis, this is around 12 weeks.  The weight and stretching can make you have all kinds of odd sensations which are nothing to worry about

Jan


----------

